# TV Options for the World Cup



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

I know there's some TV changeover going on at the moment - does this mean it won't be possible to get sky sports any more south of Coimbra (on a UK/ROI registered card/dish)?

What other options/channels are there for watching the world cup does anyone know? I'm a bit wary of watching it on the local tv as having to watch the 2008 euros in Argentina were the no. 1 reason I left the country (the cringingly painful spanish-been-spoken-like-italians accents combined with the horrible stupid annoying commentary still drives me batty to this day). Or maybe the commentators are good / intelligent / not annoying on the Portuguese channels? I'm not too worried about not understanding fully, its good to help with the learning.

We're on the way soon (a few months hopefully), prob. living in a remote part of nothern alentejo, so not sure if will be able to get 4G or broadband for net watching.

Thanks for the time...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

None of us know for certain yet until switchover completed, so don't think anyone can give you an answer till then, all you can do now is to check what internet you can get at your property for TV of some description via net and check Portuguese TV for their coverage as a standby, if you don't like commentary turn the sound down


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info.

I don't have access to the TV yet being still in Uruguay. Any comments on the Portuguese football commentators then? Are they ok? I've tried the volume down technique here but you need sound for football.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

You'll get coverage here:

AzurServers' Sports Site

Take a minute or two to familiarize yourself with how the various rebroadcasters work.

Tip: Maximise to Full Screen and the ADs disappear immediately


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link Slackrat - very interesting - can even watch some stuff with our pretty lame (2Mb) internet connection here - I assume it would be better with a nice fast connection.

I also watched via the link a Portuguese commentated indoor soccer match and the commentators sounded fine (really ye guys have no idea how bad the Argentinians are).

So I guess with internet tv and the local Portuguese tv one should be all set to watch the world cup without problems.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

AidanMcK said:


> Thanks for the link Slackrat - very interesting - can even watch some stuff with our pretty lame (2Mb) internet connection here - I assume it would be better with a nice fast connection.


It does go a bit better on a faster box, but you should be OK with what you have got.

Incidentally, I pulled the 'SportLivez' link recently as it had become a SPAM site.

'Sportsite' will always be found at AzurServers' Sports Site which is actually the backup site on a shell account I have with SDF:http://www.sdf.org/

As soon as I can sort out my Domains and Network, I'll also put it back on azurservers.com which is its real home.

But my current thinking is to shelve any major changes until I get rid of the Thomson router and replace it with a Cisco or even TP-Link and/or set up a dedicated Firewall/NAT box.


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Sadly that site, never has any cricket


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

IanW said:


> Sadly that site, never has any cricket


.
Originally I set up the site to provide acess to bicycle racing coverage, and it is still very much oriented in that direction.

However, go to the 'Tour Down Under' link and scroll down on the left to 'Sports' and you'll see oodles of Cricket videos if you click that link. Tour Down Under is the main bike race in OZ but the link is actually to OZ 'Channel Nine' which is heavy on Cricket but virtually useless for bike racing except the T-Down-Under.

Additionally, I'll hunt around and see if I can find a site which is more Cricket oriented. The Cricket tifosi, it seems, must not be into betting much as most of the sites I link to are Betting Site oriented.

Incidentally, the sites accessible from Sportsite are all legal.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

There ya go:

AzurServers' Sports Site

On the roght of the Link Line

Happy Hunting


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

It is very unlikely that Sky Sports will be affected by the change over. The new satellite 2E is likely to be used for the unscrambled channels of the BBc ITV CH4 and CH5. The scrambled channels are unlikely to be affected. But we won't know for sure for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if any of the free channels will be screening the six nations rugby games please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't think that's the case as new sat will replace totally existing 2's but a ray of hope for southern Portugal, Spain etc


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Does anyone know if any of the free channels will be screening the six nations rugby games please?


Check the Azurservers site a 24 hours or less before kickoff.

Best tab will be the AllSports tab because in tthe past, Rugby has been well ccovered.as I remember.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Slackrat

Thanks for that. I'll keep an eye on it with my fingers crossed.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Also check out wiziwig.tv - its a great site also. I got to it via Slackrat's site when I noticed that the best quality streams I was getting there all seemed to be coming from "wiziwig.tv".

I've downloaded their "AceStream" software too also last week - it allows viewing of "acestream://" stream links that you will see there from time to time - basically peer-2-peer streaming but the quality is fantastic. Its all free and the "AceStream" software seems be just a modified version of VLC Player, but may contain viruses so be careful - it seems fine to me, but you never know.


----------



## brodev (Jan 3, 2010)

Live Television Stream
The above is a good link for sports channels


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

A potential Snag with Sportsite

I've been getting complaints about the "AllSport" tab not working wth tablets and other User Agents/Devices using Android OS

So I went out and boughtr an ElCheapo tablet and sure enough, I get a 403 from "nginx"

The problem is upstream from the site so I can't offer any fix for this. .

I have one (1) IBM and three (3) PC boxes employing three (3) different POSIX compliant operating systems and all work perfectly although I did have to recompile some 32 bit Linux appz before they'd work on the IBM.

I have no Windoze or Apple boxes and so can't comment on what happens using them. Apple's OS is basically a UNIX knock-off anyway.

What is that "nginx" thinggy they shoot at you? Well it's a proxy server used mainly for load balancing on computer clusters. 

Interesting......


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

On a comeback to the Android problem, I talked to SportLeMon,tv and they promised to look into it.

Checking this AM, I was able to connect via the "AllSports" tab and proceed to get a feed - looked like a hockey game in Russia but the main thing is that now Android seems not to be PNG any more.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Any updates yet on the status of getting Sky in Portugal? Has that transition completed yet?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

no early next year


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------

